
Ma.gnolia goes open source - toni
http://www.inquisitr.com/2588/magnolia-goes-open-source/
======
gojomo
Details that I had to dig a few clicks deep to get:

No code available yet. (Promised for September.)

Apparently code will be in Ruby(-on-Rails).

Website doesn't mention planned license. They seem to aspire to the Identi.ca
model, so perhaps Affero GPL?

~~~
railsjedi
Thanks for the heads up. Been searching all the news articles for a mention on
what technology its built on and couldnt find any references.

Doing some digging on the actual site: \- The server is litespeed \- The
actual html on ma.gnolia sort of gives indications of Rails. The CSS and
Javascript includes display the Rails pattern of postfixing the file timestamp
on the url path.

Anyways, I'm excited. OpenSourceRails.com is in need of a good social
bookmarking app.

